

Bernie vs Benford's Law: Madoff Wasn't That Dumb - gojomo
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2008/12/19/bernie_vs_benfo.html

======
gojomo
I'd asked about the application of Benford's law to the Madoff case in a
previous thread (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=396942>); this is one
take.

Note from the item's comments, though, that someone else ran the same analysis
and came to a different conclusion:

[http://falkenblog.blogspot.com/2008/12/benfords-law-
catches-...](http://falkenblog.blogspot.com/2008/12/benfords-law-catches-
madoff.html)

(There's also some discrepancy in the numbers each used, so I expect further
corrections.)

